# Bascule automatique ...



## StéphanH (21 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

avec iOS14, et la dernière version du FW de AirPods Pro, les AirPod se connectent automatiquement à l'appareil utilisé.
Il y a toutefois un effet de bord :
Je suis au tél sur mon iPhone, avec le son de la conversation sur les AirPODS.
J'ouvre mon iPad. Sur l'écran de l'iPad, on voit la popup de connexion des AirPods. La conversation sur l'iPhone n'est pas interrompue, mais le son devient très saccadé.
Le fait de refermer l'iPad permet de retrouver un son clair.

Suis-je le seul à constater cela ?


----------

